# Anyone got a spare chuck??



## Mallardman (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm lookin for a chuck for my 50's craftsman lathe, 3/4 16 tpi headstock. I would be willing to pay or trade in wood if anyone is interested.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 7, 2016)

Mallardman said:


> I'm lookin for a chuck for my 50's craftsman lathe, 3/4 16 tpi headstock. I would be willing to pay or trade in wood if anyone is interested.



I don't have a spare chuck but I do have an adapter to put a 1x8 chuck on a 3/4 spindle if that helps


----------



## Mallardman (Sep 7, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I don't have a spare chuck but I do have an adapter to put a 1x8 chuck on a 3/4 spindle if that helps


I will have to get one at some point I guess. U wanna trade some wood for it?


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 7, 2016)

Mallardman said:


> I will have to get one at some point I guess. U wanna trade some wood for it?



Shoot me your address, I'll just mail it to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mallardman (Sep 7, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Shoot me your address, I'll just mail it to you.


Wow that's very generous sir. I will send u a message. Thanks a lot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 7, 2016)

I have an old 1x8 chuck I got from someone on here. Its not like the newer chuck that are self centering, each jaw needs to be adjusted. Im willing to trade it...if you want it.


----------



## Mallardman (Sep 7, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I have an old 1x8 chuck I got from someone on here. Its not like the newer chuck that are self centering, each jaw needs to be adjusted. Im willing to trade it...if you want it.


Post some pics when you can. I'm not that picky as long as it's not gonna fly apart and kill me I'm sure we can work out a deal. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 7, 2016)

It didn't come with a wrench, but i can throw this in that I had been using to adjust em...




1/4" drive extension....


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 7, 2016)

I just looked for the topic. Apparently this is a craftsman chuck too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mallardman (Sep 7, 2016)

I think that would serve my purposes pretty well. Ok so now for the fun part are you lookin for any wood In particular?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 7, 2016)

Pm comin...


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 7, 2016)

Here is a spare chuck

@Nature Man 

I wasn't using it anyway...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 7, 2016)

Ooh...that's funny right there....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 7, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 113082



Got that from me almost 2 years ago! Painted red, along with a number of other pieces of tooling that came with my lathe. There's also red overspray on my lathe. The previous owner wasn't very good about watching where his fingers were, so he painted a lot of stuff red...

When I bought the lathe he told me the story of how his knuckles hit the chuck and he thought he had broken/mangled a few fingers and immediately wrapped it in a towel and had his wife run him off to the ER. Sounds like the people in the ER got a pretty good laugh at him because when they finally got him to pull to towel off his hand, they found a small cut and a couple small bruises starting.

Hence the red paint to "warn" him to keep his hands away... And probably good that he sold both of his lathes...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mallardman (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm very careful where I put my hands now a days I had a very close call with a pull saw and a knife block about 6 months ago. My wife's an RN so she took care of me, she said a little more force and it would have hit the bone.


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 8, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Here is a spare chuck
> 
> @Nature Man
> 
> I wasn't using it anyway...


Thanks! I wasn't using myself either... CHUCK

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mallardman (Sep 9, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Ooh...that's funny right there....


Here's some pics of the bigger piece of the burl I have left. Lightly moistened with camel spit to show grain.. It measures 12x7x3.5


----------



## Mallardman (Sep 9, 2016)

End


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 9, 2016)

Camel spit?

What's the pink stuff?


----------



## Mallardman (Sep 9, 2016)

lol I knew you would ask about the pink stuff. I had no anchor seal when the opportunity to take this burp arose so I got some latex paint from Walmart that was mixed wrong on a discount. I sanded it off for the pic And sealed it back with AS


----------



## Mallardman (Sep 9, 2016)

And camel spit is what my son calls the water I keep in the shop. Don't ask me why

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mallardman (Sep 9, 2016)

If that doesn't tickle your fancy @ripjack13 I've got some more stuff I'm sure you would like.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Sep 9, 2016)

Mallardman said:


> If that doesn't tickle your fancy @ripjack13 I've got some more stuff I'm sure you would like.
> 
> View attachment 113184
> 
> View attachment 113185



OLE MY That Walnut is the cut that is Walnut aint it? More pics please!!


----------



## Mallardman (Sep 9, 2016)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> OLE MY That Walnut is the cut that is Walnut aint it? More pics please!!


Yeah that's walnut.


----------



## Mallardman (Sep 9, 2016)

Mallardman said:


> Yeah that's walnut.


Other is silver maple


----------



## Mallardman (Sep 9, 2016)

Spalted pecan


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 9, 2016)

Mallardman said:


> If that doesn't tickle your fancy @ripjack13 I've got some more stuff I'm sure you would like.
> 
> View attachment 113184
> 
> View attachment 113185



Well....the walnut is certainly nice. I can't see anything through the pink. 
I'm at the local harvest fair. I'll check in, in a lil while. Service stinks here.....


----------



## Mallardman (Sep 9, 2016)

I will sand off the rest tomorrow and take some better pics. Night shift sucks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mallardman (Sep 10, 2016)

@ripjack13


----------



## Mallardman (Sep 16, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Shoot me your address, I'll just mail it to you.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 16, 2016)

Mallardman said:


> View attachment 113709



Left to right, dyed and stabilized black ash burl, dyed and stabilized spalted beech, pau ferro (I think, it could be jatoba or some sort of rosewood those three cubbies are all next to each other in the rack), and teak.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mallardman (Nov 3, 2016)

Mallardman said:


> View attachment 113709


@Schroedc its the little green one

Reactions: Like 1


----------

